# Guns at Academy



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...oreId=10151&N=329211139&catalogId=10051&Nao=0

I have not bought a new (from store) gun in a while but if Academy can get these guns on the web site the prices seem pretty dang good.

I've owned S&W, Glock and Beretta. Never a Taurus, how are they now days?


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Academy ??*

Couple of suggestions.
First---> the sales people at ACADEMY know next to nothing about firearms. If you ask them a question they would rather BS you than simply say "sorry sir,I don't know". Optics....even less. I witnessed a "hey dude" salesman mount a scope backwards for a buyer,another mounted the scope rotated 90deg to the right and the windage adjustment was facing DOWN. 

Second ---> if you are going the "big store" route,check the prices at Wal-Fart. Specifically,ask to see their Firearms special order book. I would be willing to bet that they could beat ACADEMY. 

Third ---> After checking the prices at these stores,check with the smaller,local stores. IMO you should give them your business IF(!)they will match the big chain store prices. Remember,for the most part,you cannot take a gun back to the bigger chain stores if you have a problem. CAUTION: There are a couple of the smaller stores that will sometimes give you a ration of chit if you try to take a defective gun back to them. Ask them about this BEFORE you buy from them. There are also a couple of the local stores that will try to tell you what you want/need. Personally,I do not put up with this. I do my homework before I set out to buy. I know more about the product than the salesperson does. MUCH MORE !! --- SAWMAN


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

If there's something specific you're interested in talk to Tim @ Baywatch. He just ordered an LCR for me for way cheaper than I could find anywhere else local or online. Plus with Tim your supporting a local business and forum member!


----------



## waterwings (Dec 11, 2007)

+ 1 with Baywatch


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

SAWMAN said:


> Couple of suggestions.
> First---> the sales people at ACADEMY know next to nothing about firearms. If you ask them a question they would rather BS you than simply say "sorry sir,I don't know". Optics....even less. I witnessed a "hey dude" salesman mount a scope backwards for a buyer,another mounted the scope rotated 90deg to the right and the windage adjustment was facing DOWN.
> 
> Second ---> if you are going the "big store" route,check the prices at Wal-Fart. Specifically,ask to see their Firearms special order book. I would be willing to bet that they could beat ACADEMY.
> ...


I agree with you on all points.


----------



## ironblazer383 (Jan 12, 2009)

Has any body bought from" USA PERFORMANCE". I've been bothering them for about a year ,trying on guns and pricing them and to be honest they haven't once been rude and have answered every and any question I have had . Next gun I buy will be through them ... There prices are pretty darn good to.
Dave


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

I have bought from USA Perf. Good guys, seemed interested in earning the sale from me.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*I Have.......*

.......and highly recommend them. They will call for availability while you are standing there. They are very courteous and knowledgeable. I was there just last week when I found Baywatch closed(again).

I have tried to do business with Tim quite a few times and the doors were locked when his hours of operation sign said he was supposed to be open. Last time, just last week. That will probably be it for me.

He is a nice enough person but I personally believe that his business has wandered. Is he a gun shop or a parachord bracelet maker. With the knife sharpening,green egg paraphernalia,$500 ice chests,there isn't allot for me to go in there for anymore. He needs to decide what path he is gonna take and stick with it. He has gotten my business in the past, but after packing up my stuff, taking it down,only to find him closed, probably not again. 

He definitely needs to replace his hours of operation sign with one that simply states....."Call before you come,I could be elsewhere doing other stuff". Would suggest that you drop in during the hours of operation that is posted,"at your own risk". --- SAWMAN


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

SAWMAN said:


> .......and highly recommend them. They will call for availability while you are standing there. They are very courteous and knowledgeable. I was there just last week when I found Baywatch closed(again).
> 
> I have tried to do business with Tim quite a few times and the doors were locked when his hours of operation sign said he was supposed to be open. Last time, just last week. That will probably be it for me.
> 
> ...


How is the inventory at USA, I know they can order what you want but Im the person who likes to buy then and there. I have heard nothing but good from these people and would like to stop by next time Im in town. My biggest thing is if they have bolt actions rifles in stock thats my downfall, I will buy them up if its something I dont have and want.


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

*USA Performance*

Where are they located?


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

+1 on USA. They are on Hwy. 29 more or less across from Walmart. Chase, I believe you would be dissapointed. I don't think I have seen any bolt guns in his shop. They are good guys though. I have bought a few from them.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Not Good*

USA Performance is across the street from the Wal-Mart on HWY 29. Right next door to Advance Auto Parts. 

They do not have much of a inventory. Some pistols(10 or so),a few long guns(6 or so) and some associated equipment. Holsters,mags,ammo,and the like. What they do have is a "may I please be of help" attitude. A "I want your business" attitude. And a "let me see if I can locate that for you" attitude. They will make calls while you wait. 

A few months back I wanted a NEF Handi Rifle chambered in 500S&W. Another dealer stated that he would look around and give me a call if he could find one. After about 2 weeks I walked into USA Performance. I told them what I wanted and they said if I could wait a few minutes they would make some phone calls. A couple of minutes later,they located one in Texas at one of their distributors and asked If I wanted it shipped. I said yes and with no money down it was at their store in 3 days.

Real friendly,really helpful,really want your business. They will get more of mine. --- SAWMAN


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

*Usa Performance*

Know where you are talking about now. I have bought several things from Stan in the past for Drag Truck. Didn't know they deal in firearms now. Thanks for info. Will go check them out.


----------



## Tungoil (Jun 24, 2011)

*mmmmmmmmmmmmmm*

across from wal mart in ensley


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

across from walmart on hwy29, ensley. i have spent 50,000 bucks there in 20 years, but havent bought a gun there. good people. raced 20 years. i only live 2 miles from usa, and 5 from academey, i havent tried baywatch because i dont drive that far away.. dont need another gun, have room for no more. were 2 good people at my academey, one had to leave due to sickness. i have bought 7 longguns from academey, even taken them guns i got elsewhere to have scope installed.wasnt but one man did it. you got to remember it sells more than guns. boys behind counter for the whole part are just kids. if i got a gun there i knew what i wanted before i went, also had a acad credit card. had, maxed it out on guns. cancled to keep me from getting more.just did same at other gun store paid off last gun.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

just got a sub 2000 in 40sw from them (USA), only ones around that has it in 40sw


----------



## cpn.jp (Aug 3, 2011)

*Taurus*



Outside9 said:


> http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...oreId=10151&N=329211139&catalogId=10051&Nao=0
> 
> I have not bought a new (from store) gun in a while but if Academy can get these guns on the web site the prices seem pretty dang good.
> 
> I've owned S&W, Glock and Beretta. Never a Taurus, how are they now days?


I've owned and shot several Taurus firearms over the years. I still have a 94 and a PT1911. The PT1911 is my preferred duty weapon over Glock or M&P Smith. It is far more accurate than my Colt Commander.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i have no problems to mention about a Taurus firearm, have owned many and will buy many more.

if they ever get the ones on the 2011 line up out there are some neat gun on the to make list

380 revolver
357 polymer
9 40 45 carbines
and more


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

First off. Sawman, I would thank you not to come on this forum and bash me like you are doing. Am I there all the time? No. Is there generally a good reason for me not being there? Yes. I start the idea of my business in 2008, by selling non FFL related items. This started out pretty good. Then I decided to get my FFL, and go for it. At that time, my tower business and the extra income was helping fund the store. Things were on track. And then the BP oil spill happended. My tower business went to crap. So I put myself fulltime into the store. First had to turn the space from a tanning bed store into what seemed like gun store. And while all this was going on, try to get some invetory. Everything showed promise. But everyone seems to want to walk in and see cases full of guns, ammo, and knifes. Well with no investors, no bank funding, etc. it just doesn't happen that way. You want to bash me for my operating procedures, but as I recall you still shop for the best price around. So much for helping out the new guy. I know that you can't say that what you have purchased from me has not been a more than fair deal. And as far as USA Performance goes. I have nothing but respect for those guys. Same as any other gun store in this town. And until they prove me otherwise it will stay the same. If that day did come where I had some issue with them, you would not see me state anything on this forum. You have done with this post is do nothing but hurt my business. But what is really strange to me is I can't understand why you are so upset. Was it because I "GAVE" you the night vision monocular to take to your hunting lease for you and your friend to try out. No, that would't be it I am sure. I just realized what might have made you upset. It is because I wasn't there the day you came by to pick up the $3000 night vision scope. You remember, the one I was going to "GIVE" you to try out at your lease. The one that I was going to trust you with. The one that I wasn't even going to have you give me a binder in case it was damaged. That must be it. Just remember that your money is not that crucial to whether my store makes it or not. I would just say thank you for not bashing me. I have done nothing to deserve this. I am a honest hard working person that is just trying to get my store going. It has not wandered, or strayed. Paracord products, is just something that I enjoy making, and the green eggs are a great item. If you don't like the way I run my operation, then don't come and bother me. I will keep running the store the way I want to. I try to work from 10 AM to 6 PM, Tuesday through Saturday, closed Sunday and Monday. And until the day comes where I can afford to hire employees, or some angel investor knocks on my door, there will be days that if it is slow, I will leave early. But what you have failed to mention to the good folks of this forum is that when I leave, I am going home to work in the shop where I more than likely have Cerakoting to do. Just like last week, I left the store early, mainly because it was slow. But I came home and worked until almost midnight every day last week. I also turned out three cerakote refinishes. But now that I am done with my rant, It all comes down to this. If you don't the way I run my store, "THEN DON'T COME TO THE STORE".


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

When i wanted a gun NO one else had in town

Tim got in it within a few days at the best price. (Kahr CM9)

just call beforehand, one man operation gets my respect and my money


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*All True...Right ??*

Well Tim allow me to start by saying AGAIN that you are a nice enough guy. I have done business with you in the past...RIGHT ?? 

My post #2 and #12 has been supportive to the small business men of this community. If USA PERFORMANCE has offered me any negatives I would surely list them in a public forum also. Reason being is, that I feel that I owe it to my fellow hunters,shooters,reloaders,and just plain gun(and associated equipment)buyers. Allow me to ask,is there ANYTHING in my post #8 that is not true. In fact, so that my fellow sportsmen might know the whole truth,I have been to your store approx. 7 or 8 times to find it not open and you not there. This,with the(your)sign stating you should be open. One time your truck was out front and I waited for approx. 5-7 minutes and then left after knocking on the door several times. 

You put your sign in the window with the hours of operation on it,not me. I tried to taylor my hours to visit your place of business to the times that you set. Is it asking too much for you to be there ?? 

If you simply want to do business over the phone or supply a customer with a product at your convenience,why have a store front. A simple phone number will do. In fact seems that your favorite saying is....if you want/need something,give me a call. OK...then why even show up. 

Your working at home ?? HUH ?? Repeat,YOU put up the sign. You chose to be open to man the store and closed so you could......work from home ??? 

Allow me to say again,I feel that you are a nice enough guy. When I can find you,you seem simi helpful. Yep,I am referring to the times that I have asked you for a particular firearm. Have you called while I stood there ??? NOPE ! Does USA PERFORMANCE do this ?? YES they do. Have you found several of the guns that I have asked you for ?? Nope,not so far. So....... ??

Again...just trying to be helpful and informative to my fellow gun buyers and sportsmen in general. I will NEVER lie about a business(even the ones that I do not/will not frequent). If anything that I stated in ANY of my posts is incorrect please state it here. 

AND...great looking wrist bracelets you have made, but I prefer to buy mine from a source that donates half of the proceeds to the Wounded Warrior Program. Best of luck with your......uh....?....business. I truthfully wish you no bad luck. Give the people what they want and you will do good. --- SAWMAN


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

there are 4 stores in 1sq mile +-

ill shop all 

i do tend to go to USA because i have known them for 30+ years from the drag racing days and the hot rod days now. but i will shop around, 

i have not BOUGHT ANYTHING FROM TIM YET

but i have been in the store a few times and Tim was nice to me
AND THE STORE WAS COMING ALONG NICELY, 

it is a 1 man band so i do overlook small things. 

if he was closed the day i went by i didn't think twice about it, Now if i had say a gun coming in i would call first anyway to see that it was there.

he has as much or more on hand then other small stores. and has more other items to offer up as well.

I GIVE GOOD WISHES TO ANY GUN STORE THAT IS NOT OUT TO RIP SHOOTERS OFF :yes:==== LIKE SOME I KNOW OF====

ANYWAY IBTL:whistling:


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I on the other hand would rather call to see if the product I needed was in stock BEFORE I spent/spend my time to drive to the store to find out its not there or said store is closed....Shame on ME, if I do it more than twice. I have never met Tim but have called looking for products that he was out of or did not stock and saved myself a trip! Wow, this sounds like the Jay's bashing thread not so long ago


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

SAWMAN said:


> Well Tim allow me to start by saying AGAIN that you are a nice enough guy. I have done business with you in the past...RIGHT ??
> 
> My post #2 and #12 has been supportive to the small business men of this community. If USA PERFORMANCE has offered me any negatives I would surely list them in a public forum also. Reason being is, that I feel that I owe it to my fellow hunters,shooters,reloaders,and just plain gun(and associated equipment)buyers. Allow me to ask,is there ANYTHING in my post #8 that is not true. In fact, so that my fellow sportsmen might know the whole truth,I have been to your store approx. 7 or 8 times to find it not open and you not there. This,with the(your)sign stating you should be open. One time your truck was out front and I waited for approx. 5-7 minutes and then left after knocking on the door several times.
> 
> ...


 
Bill,

I think that your reaponse is bunch of crap. If you were really trying to help you fellow hunters, etc. You would have mentioned that they might give a call first because he is in the middle of moving from Cantonment, to Molino and that his wife is disabled and he is having to it all by himself. Or maybe you could tell them call ahead of time just to make sure he is there, because when it is extremely slow, he spends his time doing Cerakote refinishing for a lot of members of this forum, and that is what he is doing when he is not at the store. Just like today. The store is normally closed on Monday, But except the responses to this stupid bashing. I am out back working on 4 Cerakote projects. Which I will do until about 4PM, and then after dinner I will go out to the shop again, and work until about 11PM this evening. Is there truth you saying that I haven't been there on certain days? Yes. But that is all you say. I don't see it as taking care of your fellow hunters. I see it as bashing. Have I ever given you bad service? Have I ever ignored you when you were in the store? Have I ever sold you anything at an inflated price? Have I ever refused to visit with you when in the store? Have I not called you on the telephone when I was putting together a Yeti order to ask you if you wanted one, because the shipping was free on that order? You see where I am going with this. I may have not been available a few times when you were wanting to come to the store. And I do apologize for that. There are several people, and a few of them members of this forum that have ask for me to wait for them. And I did, with no hesitation. Which I would do with most anyone. I guess I should be grateful that you think I am a nice guy, other wise I would hate to see what was written about me. Also, I will be in the store tomorrow morning if you would like to talk about this.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Sorry Tim*

Showed up in your store to talk to you about other things and you were not there. Unfortunately I feel that the meeting will yield negative results,only more excuses why you can't be open the hours that YOU have set. 

You seem to have tons of reasons for not being in your store. If you feel that relaying this fact to others is "bashing" then ..........oh well. Still my best to you and your buisness. But my buisness will go elsewhere. Hope that ain't bashing. ---- SAWMAN
EDIT TO ADD ---> "I" in front of "Showed" (9/13 0533)


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

On HWY 29 next to Auto Zone. Just south of Walmart.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

SAWMAN said:


> Showed up in your store to talk to you about other things and you were not there. Unfortunately I feel that the meeting will yield negative results,only more excuses why you can't be open the hours that YOU have set.
> 
> You seem to have tons of reasons for not being in your store. If you feel that relaying this fact to others is "bashing" then ..........oh well. Still my best to you and your buisness. But my buisness will go elsewhere. Hope that ain't bashing. ---- SAWMAN


Bill,

Did you come by the store today? You mentioned earlier about me being open with what the sign says. My sign does not state that I am open on Mondays. Bill if you still want to discuss this, I will be at the store in the morning.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Okay, I usually don’t get in other’s business but I’m going to cut in on this dance. I have never met Mr. Tim Barry in person, but I did talk with him on the phone for the first time this past Saturday after he offered to save me some money on a purchase. I was interested in what I would call an expensive crossbow at Bass Pro and he offered to beat the price, or at least try. http://www.basspro.com/Horton-Team-Realtree-UltraLite-Express-Crossbow-Packages/product/10206640/-1687977
After talking he said he would get back with me Monday morning. Well Monday morning rolls around and sure enough I notice I missed a call from him. I call his store around 11:30 and he is there and sure enough he has beaten the price. 
So, long story short, he is batting 1000 with me so far.
I will give him more business in the future.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

*baywatch*

hey where are you located would like to visit you store. i like the guys at usa but i went there over a month ago to purchase a ar-10 308 all he could get was dpms. wanted a rock river arms or other took my name and number and never got a call. went to jays and paid more but got what i wanted:thumbup:.


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

I would like to start off by saying that I wish you guys wouldn’t have hijacked this man’s thread with your personal differences. If you have personal issues with each other, please settle them personally and privately. I understand speaking your opinion and also defending yourself, but this has gotten a little out of hand.

As far as the original question, I have a little of my personal experience to share. I have bought firearms from most every business in the area and have had good and bad experiences. I have had a couple experiences with Mr. Tim Barry and most of which were very pleasant, painless and he saved me a little money in the process. He and I did have a slight misunderstanding in one instance, but nothing to get in a twist over. I will be doing business with him again and if there is anything I want in the future, I have no doubt the he will be able to find it, order it and beat most any other price in town. Plus, I will be helping out a small business and that always works for me. I would like to address one thing that was mentioned about Mr. Barry and his business. This is in regards to the “other stuff” he has in his store. I applaud the man for his diversity. Knowing that not everyone likes guns, he has broadened his horizons and will reach more of a customer base this way. Let alone finding something that he enjoys doing and finding a way to make a couple bucks doing it. You speak of doing business at Walmart for gun purchases. Heck, they sell guns, toilet paper, pantyhose, underwear, tires, food and about a million other products under the same roof. I don’t think diversity has hurt their business at all.

The main problem with dealing with big chain stores is as mentioned above. Most of the employees know nothing of the product they sell and could really care less if they make a sale or not. As long as they get their paycheck, everything is right with the world. These big chains hire people that have no business doing what they are doing. They will hire a thug punk to work in the garden center and someone that has never fished a day in their life or as much as held a firearm to work in the sporting goods department. This is where going to a small business really pays off.

This is just me, but I don’t go to a gun shop to do my research on a gun. We now have this wonderful thing called the internet that has more than enough information about everything you would like to know. Heck, you can even go to the manufactures website and read everything about the product straight from the horse’s mouth. About the only thing I do in a gun shop now a days is go there to put my hands on the firearm that I have been researching online to make sure it feels good in the hand and maybe shoot the breeze a little. And, before I head down to said gun shop, I place a phone call to them to (A) make sure they are there and (B) make sure they carry the particular firearm I am interested in. Mr. Barry has posted many times on this site that the best way to get a hold of him is to call to make sure he is in the shop. When I am in the market for another new firearm, Mr. Barry at Baywatch Arms will be the first person I call. You will not be disappointed in his knowledge and customer service.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

FowlHunter13 said:


> I would like to start off by saying that I wish you guys wouldn’t have hijacked this man’s thread with your personal differences. If you have personal issues with each other, please settle them personally and privately. I understand speaking your opinion and also defending yourself, but this has gotten a little out of hand.
> 
> As far as the original question, I have a little of my personal experience to share. I have bought firearms from most every business in the area and have had good and bad experiences. I have had a couple experiences with Mr. Tim Barry and most of which were very pleasant, painless and he saved me a little money in the process. He and I did have a slight misunderstanding in one instance, but nothing to get in a twist over. I will be doing business with him again and if there is anything I want in the future, I have no doubt the he will be able to find it, order it and beat most any other price in town. Plus, I will be helping out a small business and that always works for me. I would like to address one thing that was mentioned about Mr. Barry and his business. This is in regards to the “other stuff” he has in his store. I applaud the man for his diversity. Knowing that not everyone likes guns, he has broadened his horizons and will reach more of a customer base this way. Let alone finding something that he enjoys doing and finding a way to make a couple bucks doing it. You speak of doing business at Walmart for gun purchases. Heck, they sell guns, toilet paper, pantyhose, underwear, tires, food and about a million other products under the same roof. I don’t think diversity has hurt their business at all.
> 
> ...



+1 I would rely on information from websites and forums to get most if not all of the information I need. I very rarely ask questions of the staff at a store.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have apologized if I took part in this hi-jacking of the thread. I just noticed that I was being somewhat trashed. Felt the need to respond. Will not respond to this thread any more, unless it actually has something to do the original post.


----------



## legion (Sep 21, 2010)

Tim,

Who knows. You might get more business from it. I'm gonna send you an email about two guns I'm looking for. I don't care if you have a store or not. Stores and employees make you have to charge more.


----------



## dwatts1984 (Aug 2, 2011)

Absolutely agree with SAWMAN. The guys at Academy literally know nothing about guns. Ive asked simple questions before in regard to "de-cockers" and they all look at me like " uh let me find out". However they usually do have pretty good sales and prices. So If it were me I'd research the guns, get info from here on PFF and then hit the store! There are some guns there that priced great!!!




SAWMAN said:


> Couple of suggestions.
> First---> the sales people at ACADEMY know next to nothing about firearms. If you ask them a question they would rather BS you than simply say "sorry sir,I don't know". Optics....even less. I witnessed a "hey dude" salesman mount a scope backwards for a buyer,another mounted the scope rotated 90deg to the right and the windage adjustment was facing DOWN.
> 
> Second ---> if you are going the "big store" route,check the prices at Wal-Fart. Specifically,ask to see their Firearms special order book. I would be willing to bet that they could beat ACADEMY.
> ...


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Miles ??*

After putting quite a few miles on my truck,looking for the best deal on a carry 38/357 snubbie revo,I setteled on USA Performance. Out of the 4 different models that I was considering, they beat the cheapest price in the area on 3 and was willing to price match on the 4th. 

While standing in their shop they were willing to make the phones calls necessary to tell me EXACTLY when the gun would be available to me and the OTD cost. 

Also,If you are considering a S&W or Glock,Jimmy's in FWB will give a Mil/LEO discount on either. It is(IMO) a substantial discount. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

*Academy*

Really? A scope upside down and backwards. Assuming the person was mounting it with the purpose of boresighting it, wouldn't that make it a little difficult?


----------

